# Old Hymers



## Pioneer (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,
Just reading bigmeeky's dilemma regarding his choices of Hymer/Mercedes, and wondered who on the site as the OLDEST HYMER, love to see the older Motorhomes meandering along, they are like Classic cars, so come on guys and gals lets see, put your loved one (Motorhome) on here.

Happy Camping


----------



## wildman (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry not a Hymer, wish it was. However it is a 1981 Mercedes (see avatar)


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Pioneer... great idea re Classic Van photos... I will try to get a picture up...






I wonder if that worked... Hooray it did... I'll see if I can find a better shot...


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi jjwagon, 
thanks for the great photo's, the Motorhome looks in great condition, with lots of polishing I'll bet. Sure I have seen you in Portugal within the last 2-3yrs, but so many travel around during the winter, it's hard to remember.

Happy Camping


----------



## Turnington (Mar 9, 2009)

Heres mine! 1984 750s


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Turnington,
nice bus, did you roll the cars out the back? another good example of the old Hymers.

Happy Camping.


----------



## Turnington (Mar 9, 2009)

lol, no the pug 205 is on an "a frame" , pic taken near to power station gt.yarmouth, i have better/more recent photos but they are all over the 97.7kb limit and i dont know how to resize them


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 9, 2009)

Great looking van Turnington...

Hi Pioneer...In the past years I have toured Portugal in the black Iveco with a finger print on the side (and no windows.) Only got the Hymer this May. It now lives in Portugal while I put the miles on the Iveco in which I live.

Just off to see a bit of land in central Portugal... who knows, there might be a new stopover place for wild campers soon!


----------



## bigmeeky (Mar 9, 2009)

*Gutted*

ey there, the reason I was asking about old Hymers was this old girl was up for sale on Fleabay, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220372520591

I thought it was a thing of beauty (not shared by Mrs Bigmeeky!)

Sadly I wasnt quick enough of the mark and als she has gone for now. Looking now at an old 508/608.

cheers lads and lasses, I will be joing you soon I hope!


Rob McM


----------



## marc2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all
Here are a couple of snaps of our baby in Portugal and Spain last winter.


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful van Marc2... where did you find it?


----------



## marc2 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi JJ

Your van looks pretty fantastic too.

We bought ours on ebay a couple of years ago. It's a little bit tatty around the edges and has a few dings, mainly from my unique driving style, but we love the old girl. We saw about 6 similar vans last year chugging around Spain. 

I found this link to the Italian Hymer club site that shows some of the old brochures if you're interested.

http://www.hymerclubitalia.it/cataloghi_hymer.htm

marc.


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 10, 2009)

Brilliant Marc2. 

Thanks for the brochures' link. I remember thumbing through the Hymer brouchures over and over again and dreaming of the 660. Have just seen the same brouchure from your link...

Am thinking of trying to set up some sort of second hand Hymer parts operation... there must be people in Germany breaking old (prefer the term "Classic") Hymers and would have things like catches, lights, extractor motors, pedels etc, etc.

Where do people get their Classic Hymer spares from?


----------



## marc2 (Mar 11, 2009)

A used Hymer parts outlet sounds good. The chap I bought mine from had got a few bits and bobs direct from Hymer, but I've no idea how much old stuff they keep.

Mechanical bits are pretty easy to source through Mercedes. We take ours to a Merc truck dealership for MOT, and they're really good if she needs any bits and pieces. They've definately got a fix/repair/adapt mentality rather than a replace with new parts mindset.

let me know if you start importing bits - I'll make a list of what I need


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 11, 2009)

Some cracking pic's of some stunning old, sorry *Classic* vans 

I have recently purchased a 1996 Hymer S700, which we are very pleased with. It is the newer white body style, but has a lot of old worlde charm inside.


----------



## cowanhouse (May 22, 2010)

*Hazy-thoughts*

Hi we have a 1980 Hymer use a lot of the wild camping sites. Our van is on a bedford blitz CF chassis. We have not seen many of these vans around would welcome some pictures of vans as old as ours its getting a make over this month.

This van has gone through its last three MOT's since we bought it with nothing to do except general maintence brakes, tyres exhaust.


We love our van full of character if you see it on the road you will not miss it.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 23, 2010)

jjwagon said:


> Brilliant Marc2.
> 
> Thanks for the brochures' link. I remember thumbing through the Hymer brouchures over and over again and dreaming of the 660. Have just seen the same brouchure from your link...
> 
> ...



Peter Hambilton of Hambilton Engineering is an expert on older Hymers and can get parts.  Hymer factory trained.  He buys direct from Germany not through Brownhills.  

Windows are a part that the original makers, Seltz, no longer stock or sell parts for.  There must be lots of them from Hymers being scrapped where do they go?

John


----------

